# Jaquet+Girard



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I just received this nice little watch&#8230; NOS ! :-!


30x37mm
20mm lug width
ETA Automatic caliber 2783 - 25 Jewels
the band is brand new
the glass is probably acrylic :think:
the watch is super light
very dark (black/dark grey ?) sun dial
very dim traces of lume


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty good, Reno~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Beau ^_^


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vintage one ! Congrats.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

stuffler said:


> Nice vintage one ! Congrats.


:thanks Mike !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet-girard • Vintage bracelet*

_Oldies but goodies&#8230;_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*DUST.* The _plague_ of the watch photograph :-| :-x:-d


----------



## StBu (Mar 26, 2013)

i still like JG with leather strap more than


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • NATO 'Bond'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Black NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • NATO 'Heritage'*



















I tried to capture the dial's color changes&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • NATO 'Heritage'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • ZRC Rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Piero Magli [20644422] bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • White fabric*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Chicken leg strap + deployant*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • 'Honey' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Black nylon strap*


----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice, missing my JLc


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • [Pink-White-Navy] nylon strap*


----------



## closeset (Jun 9, 2017)

simple mad beautiful design


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Semi-expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Semi-expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet+Girard • Semi-expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jaquet + Girard • Black lizard strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Very classy looking piece


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Honey 'lizard grain' leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black lizard*


----------

